# Odd - Rosenborg (12.03.2016) Tippeliga



## Rainbow-Bet (Mar 12, 2016)

*Read full preview at : http://www.rainbow-bet.com*


Opening round in the Norwegian Tippeligaen. Last years league champions and Norwegian Cup champions Rosenborg visits Odd at Skagerak Arena. The away side have a good history against today's opponents, and both sides have made a lot of transfers both in and out.



The home side Odd ended up on a 4th place in the league last year, the home stats was 7-6-2. A defensive side who are difficult to break down, especially at home. They've played 7 friendlies, this have resulted in 3 wins, 1 draw and 3 losses. The defeats came against Litex Lovech, Elfsborg and Rosenborg.



Odd's powerful and experienced top scorer Frode Johnsen has retired, and it's now up to Olivier Occean to make the goals. Made a good signing in Fredrik Semb Berg, who is a strong and promising centre back. Odd har playing in a 4-3-3 formation with a tight defense, they're good at counter attacks and good at set pieces. Let's take a look at Odd's transfers ahead of the season:



*Players in:*



Erik Eikeng (junior department)

Joakim Våge Nilsen (Haugesund) defender

Sigurd Haugen (Sandnes Ulf)

Henrik Kjelsrud Johansen (back from loan Fredrikstad) striker

Fredrik Semb Berge (Brøndby) defender

John Kitolano (junior department) midfield



*Players out:*



Emil Jonassen (Bodø/Glimt) defender

Håvard Storbæk (Sandefjord) defender

Jarkko Hurme (Seinäjoen) defender

Ulrik Flo (Silkeborg) striker

Pape Pate Diouf (back to Molde after loan) striker

Frode Johnsen (retired) striker

Mathias Fredriksen (Mjøndalen) midfield

Jonathan Lindseth (Mjøndalen) defender



*Expected lineup Odd:*



Rossbach

Våge Nilsen – Hagen – Semb Berge – Ruud

Nordkvelle – Samuelsen – Oldrup Jensen

Bentley – Occean - Zekhnini





The away side won the league and cup last year, and manager Kåre Ingebrigtsen is eager to continuing, and perhaps sucseed in the European Cup as well. Last year Rosenborg's away stats showed strong 10-2-3. Has played 7 friendly matches ahead of this season, 4 wins, 2 draws and only 1 defeat.



Sold last years top scorer in the league Alexander Søderlund to St. Etienne, but the replacement is a good one, Danish Christian Gytkjær is bought from Haugesund. A lot of people believe he'll fight for the goal scorer title in the league this season. Talented Elba Rashani is brought in on loan from Brøndby, and it will be exciting to see how the season goes for the youngster. Rosenborg's transfers:



*Players in:*



Christian Gytkjær (Haugesund) striker

Elba Rashani (loan from Brøndby) striker

Alex Gersbach (FC Sydney) defender

Pavel Londak (Bodø/Glimt) goalkeeper



*Players out:*



Alexander Søderlund (St Etienne) striker

Alexander Sørloth (Groningen) striker

Morten Gamst Pedersen (Tromsø) midfield

Ole Selnæs (St Etienne) midfield

Tobias Mikkelsen (Nordsjælland) midfield

Riku Riski (loan to Dundee United) striker



Alexander Lund Hansen (goalkeeper), Mikael Dorsin (defender), John Hou Søther (midfield) and Andreas Helmersen (defender) are out injured for Rosenborg.



*Expected lineup Rosenborg:*



Hansen

Skjelvik – Reginiussen – Eyjolfsson – Svensson

Midtsjø – Konradsen – Jensen

de Lanlay – Gytkjær - Helland



Surprises are made when leagues are starting up, but we'll think Rosenborg takes this one. They have a big squad and are in their own class when it comes to quality. Rosenborg and Molde are the big favurites for the title this year, and we think the Trondheim-team is in for a good start. On the previous 9 meetings between the clubs Rosenborg won 8 and Odd's only won 1 match. We bet on a away win for Rosenborg, who will be fighting for this years title with Molde.
*








Odds Ballklubb – Rosenborg           2 

2.70 Unibet

2.50  Bet365

2.50  bwin

2.65  Pinnacle

2.60  BetVictor

2.65  Betsafe

2.47  bet-at-home
*


----------

